# What potential Leo babies from this mating



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what I could potentially get crossing a male murpheys patternless with a female sunglow and is this a good or bad pairing? If bad what male would be best to improve on the yellow/orange colouration please. I am learning! :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hypo het patterneless and albino.
some might mature into superhypo and some might show the tangerine

ideally you`d want another sunglow or hybino ( of the same albino strain as your sunglow ) to keep the hideous bright orangeness in the babies


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you.  I take it your not a fan of oranges then?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

did it show a bit? :lol2:


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmmmm...... Maybe just a little! :lol2:

May I ask what you do like? I am wanting to start breeding next year and I am starting to set my collection and want to get it right. So far I have a male murpheys patternless, female sunglow, both breeding age and a juvenile striped Tremper albino and juvenile jungle. I know this is probably a bit of a pick and mix, but I now want to make sure any future purchases are in line with what I already have, obviously no idea what the babies are yet though!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the bestest leo has to be a clean crisp mack snow :flrt: black`n`white and no yellow.

where did you get your murphy male? would it be possible for you to ask if he has any hets? if he had some that`d make shopping easier....

also if you can find out what temp your babies were incubated at that`d help sex them.
or post pictures of their undercrackers for opinions.

if you bred him to your tremper and jungle you`ll only get normals with hets, unless they have any hidden hets you dont know about.

if you wanted morph babies first generation try adding some supersnow / mack snow / hypo into the mix, because these are dominant/codominant.

as is enigma, but that morphs best avioded unless youre prepared for possible enimga syndrome in some of the offspring


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Great thanks for the advice. Will get pics of the little ones later. The mp was my sons and the guy he got it from has moved away. The babes were from a local rep shop and as he didn't know when they were born, I'm guessing he probably won't know what they were incubated for! At the moment they are weighing 15g and 16g, my guess is sta male and abberant or poss Mack snow female, but I may be completely off the mark!!


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, not the greatest pictures as they were a bit wriggly! I think bumble may be male and jinx may be female but not 100%, I think it's still very early to tell, but would welcome opinions.

Jinx










Bumble


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> the bestest leo has to be a clean crisp mack snow :flrt: black`n`white and no yellow.
> 
> where did you get your murphy male? would it be possible for you to ask if he has any hets? if he had some that`d make shopping easier....
> 
> ...


Do you remember this little girl,










She is now 107g and looking for a nice very white male to give her some babies !

Annie,

I have a Bell Sunglow male who will be up for sale in about a months time (he's urrrm busy at the moment) he is a proven male, 2 years 10 months old.
If its a bell your looking for pm me and I will forward you some up to date pics and a price.

Tony


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tonydavo said:


> image
> 
> She is now 107g and looking for a nice very white male to give her some babies !


stunning mack, whats your address? :whistling2:


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

tonydavo said:


> Do you remember this little girl,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


PM'd you.

Any idea on the sex of the little ones above anyone?


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> stunning mack, whats your address? :whistling2:


I'll upload a recent pic 2moz she's even better now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

The pics are not clear enough to sex the geckos hun, sorry.


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, i thought as much. I'll try and get some better ones later.


----------

